# The Belfast Bunnies



## Munchkin (Mar 29, 2007)

I will start my bunny blog here. This blog isfor my current rabbit, Moon a gorgeous dutch rabbit I got last may, andmy soon to be home new adopted rabbit, an agouti netherland dwarfcalled Digger, who I will rename Munchkin. I'll attach Diggers picbelow, although I took it on my phone today, so not great quality.

Digger should have come home with me today but he has to see the vetagain this afternoon, and as I suspect he might have mites, I've askedthe shelter to have him checked out while he is in the vets. All beingwell, I should have him home within a week.

Moon is being a bit off with me but I think its because he smells theshelter rabbits on me when I come home. He gave me a kiss yesterday -my first, and looks lovely and healthy. I think he will really thrivewhen he has a friend, and am hoping that Digger and him will be friends.


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohhh look at Digger's grumpy little face... so cute!

You need to hook us up with some moon pics!

I hope they will be best friends very soon!


----------



## Haley (Mar 29, 2007)

He is adorable! I cant wait to see some pics of Moon!


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 29, 2007)

Here is Moon, taken this week! Digger is muchcuter than that but it was hard to get at him to get a good shot. Hemight have been grumpy because I wasn't taking him home with methough....who knows


----------



## Haley (Mar 29, 2007)

Moon is adorable! I love dutches though


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 29, 2007)

thank you! Dutches are special. 

I love the way the markings change on Moon - for instance he had ablack heart on his back on valentines day, thats moulted off since. Andhe has eyebrow markings too. He is gorgeous and I never stop laughingwhen he is around!

*Haley wrote: *


> Moon is adorable! I love dutches though


----------



## Michaela (Mar 29, 2007)

:bunnyheartBoth are adorable, I cannot wait for more pictures!

Hopefully Digger will be home with you soon!!


----------



## missyscove (Mar 29, 2007)

They are just beautiful! Congratulations on the new addition.


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 2, 2007)

Digger came home last night. Here is a pic takenabout 30 mins ago. He was binkying around our TV room within an hour,grooming himself constantly and seems very happy. 





Our other rabbit Moon has been chasing him when he sees him but itseems to be more play than aggression - any thoughts? He binkied as hechased, and they keep taking breaks and then they startagain....obviously I only allow it to go on intermittantly incase it isstressful on Digger but he seems fine....aside from not letting moonanywhere near him - he is one super fast bunny.

His background is that a girl found him and drove around with him inher car all day back in Feb. She eventually took him to the shelter,and they had to have his teeth removed because they were sticking outof his mouth and so overgrown.

I'm just happy to have him here with us now!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Apr 2, 2007)

so cute


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 3, 2007)

thanks!
Moon so badly wants to meet Digger but everytime he approaches, Diggerruns off and hides. I know he isn't being aggressive because hisapproach is slow most of the time and his stance is not threatening atall. 

Hopefully once Digger feels more settled in he will be more open toMoon. As it is - Moon gets bored trying to make contact and goes off todo his own thing. Digger had very small hard poops the first 2 days,but today they are more normal, so hopefully it was just the stress ofthe move or his medication causing that.

He keeps doing the dead bunny flop behind the TV and has marked the TVroom constantly as his territory. I'm so sick of picking up poops!!!!


----------



## binkies (Apr 6, 2007)

They are both adorable! I would think Digger isquite happy in his new hope because of the dbf! Don't worry about thepoos, it should slow down or stop soon. At least it isn't difficult toremove!


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 7, 2007)

Hehe thanks! - I had an extra cage bottom here,so have got his "home" in my bedroom - with top off so he is nevercaged and he sleeps with me at night. He can't chew wires and isn'tdestructive, so I'm not worried about leaving him free range. The extracage bottom is in the TV room in the spot he was marking most, with alitter tray, and I put his food / water bowls in during the day. Heloves it and the pooping elsewhere has totally slowed down - he neverpoops in my room now, and only the odd accident in the TV room.

My daughter says Moon and Munchkin went nose to nose yesterday withouttrouble, but I didn't see it. I did hold them side by side for a bitbut it didn't seem to help munchkin over his nerves. The chasing seemsto be turning into more of a game with munchkin baiting moon to chasehim. He is so fast moon never has a chance of catching him. lol

He is SO happy - he does little mini binkies all over the place, deadbunny flops and he is soooooo cute when we are stroking him - his facegoes flat to the floor. I gave him raisins yesterday and he LOVED them.He also got some romaine lettuce and boy, did he enjoy that. Oh and heloves banana too. Talk about spoiled (in very small doses )

I've heard people here talking about their heart bunnies, and althoughI will always adore Moon, Munchkin has well and truly stolen my heart.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 7, 2007)

AwwI know what you mean, I love Maddieand Ebony and Pebble soo much, but Berri will _always_ be my heartbunny even though she's gone to the Bridge.:rainbow:

We need more pictures of the cuties....:whistling


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 13, 2007)

Munchkin is a real character and binkies aroundour bedrooms to wake us up every morning. He has stolen our hearts withhis lovely nature. If we stroke him - he kisses us right back. He lovesraisins too. 

Here's some pics of him in his first two weeks with us.....

making friends with his new mummy:











hmmm....any raisins hiding up here?





maybe if I glare, she'll stop pointing that thing at me:





apparently not, *sigh*:


----------



## binkies (Apr 13, 2007)

If looks could kill! Wow, the attitude on that baby.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow, what a cutie you have there. Aren't Bunny Kisses just the best.

Look forward to many more pictures of Munchkin.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 19, 2007)

Munchkin kisses are amazing sooska! He is definitely my heart bunny - such a lovely natured little character.

Well, after seeing the digging box idea with sand someone posted this week - I went to get sand and came back with a sand pit!

My kids are thrilled even though it was meant for the bunnies! Munchkingot in and did not want to get back out - he absolutely loved it inthere, and even decided to have a snooze, at which point I noticed hisnail was bleeding and we had a bit of a panic. Thanks to the memberhere who helped me out with stopping it snugglymum! 

Here he is:


----------



## binkies (Apr 19, 2007)

How precious! I want! Gimme!


----------



## myLoki (Apr 19, 2007)

He is just plain adorable. I love bunnies with attitude!



t. and loki


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Munchkin (Apr 19, 2007)

*I know - how lucky am I?!! 

binkies wrote: *


> How precious! I want! Gimme!


----------



## Schumi F1 (Apr 20, 2007)

awww


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 25, 2007)

As I posted in a different thread, on Saturday Ifell in love with a broken orange lop and brought her home hoping tobond her with one of my boys.

She seemed to get on with them both immediately but on day two startedfighting with them both, so I made her a separate area in the diningroom. She was with Moon but had a run between them to keep them bothsafe.

Last night (day 5) as I was going to bed, I noticed her sticking herhead through the bars and Moon grooming her. All morning they have beensitting on either side of the divide, so this afternoon I have let themout together, and after a couple of mini scuffles of Moon nipping her,they seem to be getting along great.

I know its early days and they need careful supervision but I'm chuffed that it seems to be going so well.

Pictures soon but at the moment everytime Moon sees the camera - he moves away from her!


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 25, 2007)

Pictures:


----------



## binkies (Apr 25, 2007)

What a beautiful couple! It seems like you have hit the jackpot!


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 25, 2007)

*Thanks! So far so good and they are so cutetogether. I'm really pleased for Moon because he has seemed lonely andthis is exactly what he needs right now. :colors:

binkies wrote: *


> What a beautiful couple! It seems like you have hit the jackpot!


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 28, 2007)

Took rabbits into garden today for the firsttime - got a couple of pictures but kids had been using camera andbattery ran out. 
Anyway here is 3 pics:

First Flopsy - the new arrival:












and my gorgeous little Munchkin:






They absolutely loved being in the sun and eating grass and were not impressed when I started bringing them back indoors!!


----------



## Michaela (Apr 29, 2007)

Flopsy is so beautiful, stunning markings.:inlove:

Yay for bonding with Flopsy and Moon, such a cute couple:elephant:

And little Munchkin, such a fighter!:boxing hehe. He has a great home with you now.


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 30, 2007)

Hehe thanks hun!
I'm loving the weather at the moment and you are right - Flopsy is areal cutie! She has fitted in with our family like she was alwayshere...


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 30, 2007)

:inlove:So sweet.


----------



## Aina (Apr 30, 2007)

Flopsy is so pretty! I love her blue eyes!


----------



## Bangbang (May 4, 2007)

Flopsys eyes a really remarkable, what a wonderful little bunny


----------



## LuvaBun (May 4, 2007)

Oh my, your babies are just gorgeous :inlove:. How wonderful that Moon and Flopsy have hit it off so quickly 

Jan


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 8, 2007)

As some of you might know, I started working in a pet shop in May and as a direct result the bunny population in my house has expanded somewhat. The guinea pigs have also become a part of daily life but that's another story for another forum!

The latest little guy is called Gizmo. He is a Lionhead and was one of my favorites on our shop floor because he was so inquisitive and friendly.
Anyways - some of the rabbits started going down with illness that was killing them, and one day when I checked Gizmo and his little friend - they both had lost weight and had dirty bums, so I immediately removed them and put them in isolation to recover.

The next day, despite my giving him a bum bath, the little friend had passed away. I was really upset and determined the same fate would not await Giz. I spoke to my superiors and convinced them to let me take him home to nurse him as I was to be off for 4 days and knew I could give him intense care.

The first night he was here his stomach was gurgling and moving, and he had really bad diarrhea.I let him run around a bit and gave him lots of good quality hay plus a really good rabbit food, and slowly he seemed to improve.

Within 3 days of eating better, getting exercise and love, his hair started growing back in where it had moulted and his funny little nature started coming back.

There was no way he was going back and so he is now part of the family. He thinks he is a cat though - his favorite spot is the top of the sofa looking out the window at the world going by. 

Here are some pictures from the first week:





lemme out!!!





now what's over here....eh?!!





Do you mind - snoozing over here!


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 8, 2007)

A few more pics:

Gizmo sitting on the sofa under a blanket with my daughter:





Sleeping with his fav toy a penguin:





And finally Flopsy and the reason she is called that - talk about dead bunny flop!


----------



## Michaela (Aug 8, 2007)

:bunnyheart:bunnyheart:bunnyheart

Thank you! 

They are sooo cute, that last one of Flopsy is priceless! 

Would you likeme to change the title of this thread for you?


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks Michaela! I'd love to change the title to something, but not sure what. Hmmm

How about "the simple life reloaded - a photo blog for Moon, Munchkin, Flopsy and Gizmo" split into main title and subject section. Is that ok?

I just tried to put a harness on Gizmo and he bit me hard on the thigh.:shock::biggrin2: He is sulking in his cage now looking very put out. Something tells me he doesn't want to go walkies anytime soon


----------



## Michaela (Aug 9, 2007)

Cheeky monkey! Hope it doesn't hurt too much, rabbit bites can be sore! :shock:My Ebony isn't fond of harnesses either, she panics. Pebble's happy enough on one though. 

I changed the title, is that ok?


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 9, 2007)

You have such a wonderful and cute family of bunsthey are adorable !!!


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 9, 2007)

I *LOVE *Flopsy. She's sooooooo pretty. I just love those light blue eyes!!

-TK


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks guys! They are all so individual and great company!

Flopsy is a real character - very expressive with her ears which I must try to get pictures of. When I say her name firmly (ie she is doing something she shouldn't ie all the time) she will raise them like you would shrug your shoulders...as if to say "I can't help myself mummy - it's just part of my cuteness"



She is messy - pulls her litter everywhere. She is not fond of being stroked. She is kind of regal in that she will take treats off you ever so carefully, would never nip you or purposely hurt you, but will avoid physical contact as if you are beneath her. Haha I really adore her though.


----------



## Munchkin (Aug 9, 2007)

*Title is perfect thanks!
He only bit hard enough to make me squeal but it didn't break the skin.
He came over not long after and licked me so I think it's just a bit of a power struggle as to who is the boss. I will win obviously *cough*

None of my buns have taken to the harness but I'm going to keep working with them because it would be so nice to bring them outside in the back garden more often.

Michaela wrote: *


> Cheeky monkey! Hope it doesn't hurt too much, rabbit bites can be sore! :shock:My Ebony isn't fond of harnesses either, she panics. Pebble's happy enough on one though.
> 
> I changed the title, is that ok?


----------



## Munchkin (Oct 8, 2007)

More pictures!!!

Oh and could a mod please change the title of my blog again - to "The Belfast Bunnies Blog" as I plan to set up a belfast bunnies website in the near future to try and educate people here about bunny care, and having house rabbits.

On to the pics:











Oh...K - I'm outside. It's cold. I'm scared...where is Moon?





*sigh* When will she get the message - I don't like snuggling??


----------



## Munchkin (Oct 8, 2007)

Mine, my raisins...all MINE!!!!





oh my gosh - put me down woman, before I fall....have you seen how high we are...??





Moon makes Flopsy go weak at the knees! 

and ending with our new addition, Charlie:


----------

